# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Si do ta titullonit?

## BOKE

Me siguri qe ju kujtohet filmi "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" qe beri aq shume buje vitin e kaluar dhe qe theu rekorde.

Mendoni per nje moment se ky film do dali ne kinemate e Tiranes.


Duke u mbeshtetur ne titullin origjinal, si do ja vinit titullin ne shqip?

----------


## MtrX

martesa ime e trashe dhe e madhe greke

----------


## Tal Aga

Pazarllëqet e martesës greke

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

martesa ime e madhe greke

----------


## R2T

My big fat greek weading

Grekofonet dhe pislliqet e tyre martesore

----------


## Albioni

Eshte nje nga filmat me kot qe kam pare.  Ka me dhjetra e qindra filma me te mire per tu shfaqur ne kinemate e Tiranes. Persa i perket titullit Shqip, Arditi e ka puthitur.

----------


## ABIGAIL

UNE DO TA TITULLOJA:




*MARTESE SIPAS ZAKONIT GREK!*


KESHTU U TITULLUA KY FILEM KETU NE GREQI.

ABIGAIL.

----------

